# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Relationships

## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

On the last episode of Magnum PI we learned that Julliette Higgins (the English Major Domo of "Robins Nest" the home of Thomas Magnum had overstayed her visa and couldn't get an extension and would have to return to England for at least six months before she could even reapply.  So, naturally after all other options were eliminated Magnum said, ok, we'll get married and you can get a green card as my spouse.  After much deliberation Higgins agreed. This is a common theme is TV programs where a male and female work together as a team.  They almost all end up in a romantic relationship after a year or two.  The one exception was Elementary between Sherlock Holmes and Joan Watson, although he did tell her he loved her but not in a romantic way.  

So, this brings up my question, since in many aspects TV mimics the human experience can a man and woman maintain a close relationship without it becoming sexual in nature at some point i.e. can a man and a woman (both straight) be friends without the bedroom ever coming to mind?

Truthfully, I say for men, absolutely not, not in a million years.  For women, of course, friends are friends and should remain that way.  Personal experience with my daughter.  She had a male "friend" who followed her around like a puppy dog.  To Rachel, Grant was just a friend, like her step brother and she could not imagine Grant seeing her in any light other than a "really good friend".  As for me, I wouldn't let Grant alone with my daughter for 10 seconds!!  When my daughter announced she was getting married to Knothead Grant left town and moved far away.  I felt sorry for him and truthfully I would much rather seen him as my son-in-law rather than Knothead

So, ok
Can men and women be platonic friends over a long period of time?

----------

Quark (04-26-2020)

----------


## Crusader

Not without at least thinking about having sex with them at some point in the relationship, my honest opinion on it.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Now! Do you trust a reverse mortgage?! 
It's not his first rodeo.

----------


## Jim Scott

It would depend on a variety of factors such as mutual physical attraction (not guaranteed), familiarity exposing each other's negative traits, awkwardness in the workplace that would negatively affect performance, etc. 

Real life is rarely, if ever, like TV where romantic relationships (usually between attractive actors) are almost required to keep viewers interested in the characters that star in the show.

*Jim*

----------

Jen (04-26-2020),Northern Rivers (04-26-2020),Quark (04-26-2020)

----------


## gregonejeep

Not IMO,.because the male screws it up most times. And because we men operate on primal instincts and women... are just way too complicated for me to even fathom.

----------

NuYawka (04-26-2020)

----------


## Jen

> On the last episode of Magnum PI we learned that Julliette Higgins (the English Major Domo of "Robins Nest" the home of Thomas Magnum had overstayed her visa and couldn't get an extension and would have to return to England for at least six months before she could even reapply.  So, naturally after all other options were eliminated Magnum said, ok, we'll get married and you can get a green card as my spouse.  After much deliberation Higgins agreed. This is a common theme is TV programs where a male and female work together as a team.  They almost all end up in a romantic relationship after a year or two.  The one exception was Elementary between Sherlock Holmes and Joan Watson, although he did tell her he loved her but not in a romantic way.  
> 
> So, this brings up my question, since in many aspects TV mimics the human experience can a man and woman maintain a close relationship without it becoming sexual in nature at some point i.e. can a man and a woman (both straight) be friends without the bedroom ever coming to mind?
> 
> Truthfully, I say for men, absolutely not, not in a million years.  For women, of course, friends are friends and should remain that way.  Personal experience with my daughter.  She had a male "friend" who followed her around like a puppy dog.  To Rachel, Grant was just a friend, like her step brother and she could not imagine Grant seeing her in any light other than a "really good friend".  As for me, I wouldn't let Grant alone with my daughter for 10 seconds!!  When my daughter announced she was getting married to Knothead Grant left town and moved far away.  I felt sorry for him and truthfully I would much rather seen him as my son-in-law rather than Knothead
> 
> So, ok
> Can men and women be platonic friends over a long period of time?


Possibly  for women thinking of men.  Probably not for men regarding women.  It's just the way we are all built and that's okay.  I have had a number of platonic male friends.  There has been the occasional "thought" there even in my mind. But I have never and would never act on that fleeting (very fleeting) thought. If the men have had those thoughts about me,  I don't know it and don't want to know it.  

I think that normal adults will have the fleeting thought being the sexual creatures that we are.  But wisdom tells us not to dwell on those thoughts with the wrong person or if we are in a committed relationship with someone.  The fleeting thought is normal and fine.  Dwelling on those thoughts or acting on them.......might not be so fine.

I do believe men and women can have friendly relationships without sex becoming a part of it.  I am friends with several men and sex isn't there.  Those in the friendship must have some personal integrity though.

----------

Kris P Bacon (04-26-2020),Quark (04-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

"_So, this brings up my question, since in many aspects TV mimics the human experience can a man and woman maintain a close relationship without it becoming sexual in nature at some point_"

Yes

"_i.e. can a man and a woman (both straight) be friends without the bedroom ever coming to mind?_"

That's a different kettle of fish.

----------



----------


## Retiredat50

Can a man and a woman be friends without the man thinking about sex?  Most men can't walk down the street and see a woman that is a stranger that he does not know and will never see again without thinking about sex  :Wink:

----------

2cent (04-26-2020),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-26-2020),East of the Beast (04-26-2020),Kris P Bacon (04-26-2020),NuYawka (04-26-2020)

----------


## Jen

> "_So, this brings up my question, since in many aspects TV mimics the human experience can a man and woman maintain a close relationship without it becoming sexual in nature at some point_"
> 
> Yes
> 
> "_i.e. can a man and a woman (both straight) be friends without the bedroom ever coming to mind?_"
> 
> That's a different kettle of fish.


Exactly.  Bedroom may come to mind............ hopefully not for the same two people at exactly the same time.  But even so, a close and good friendship can be maintained.

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Can a man and a woman be friends without the man thinking about sex?  Most men can't walk down the street and see a woman that is a stranger that he does not know and will never see again without thinking about sex


Reposted for its highly intelligent insight about men!!!

----------

Retiredat50 (04-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

[QUOTE=Quark;2449552]


> Nope.  Not that way today.  May I ask what instrument you played in your music days? As you've probably seen, I have a brother and two sister-in-laws who are professional musicians. Not trying to see if they know you.......just wondering if yours and their paths could have crossed.[/QUOTE @Jen drums. I highly doubt it. I played with an adult dance ban in high school at a dance hall and did side gigs with the ban for weddings and such. That was quite and education for a young teenage boy especially doing weddings. When I turned 18 and the draft was upon me I was offered and opportunity to try out for a National Guard Army band and I took the opportunity passed the audition and was in the Army now. I was also a drummer for an Army National Guard bicentennial drill team. We operated mostly in the New England and New York area. That was the extent of my professional music career.


I heard you used to open it up at the bar on DS9 with this one.

----------

Physics Hunter (04-27-2020),Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## Jen

> @Jen drums. I highly doubt it. I played with an adult dance ban in high school at a dance hall and did side gigs with the ban for weddings and such. That was quite and education for a young teenage boy especially doing weddings. When I turned 18 and the draft was upon me I was offered and opportunity to try out for a National Guard Army band and I took the opportunity passed the audition and was in the Army now. I was also a drummer for an Army National Guard bicentennial drill team. We operated mostly in the New England and New York area. That was the extent of my professional music career.


That is really cool.  You must be/ have been an excellent drummer.  But yah, my relatives aren't in the military community of musicians. Thanks for telling me.  I think that's impressive.

----------

Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## Neo

I’ve been rather patient, I’ve let everyone else put a post in to rely to the question.

“So, this brings up my question, since in many aspects TV mimics the human experience can a man and woman maintain a close relationship without it becoming sexual in nature at some point i.e. can a man and a woman (both straight) be friends without the bedroom ever coming to mind?”


My answer to this question is no!  Men and women are incompatible, no woman can ever be a true friend to a man, we are opposites in everything. For a man there is always the sex thing, every man thinks of some sort of sexual thought a few times an hour, sexual thoughts for a woman you work with is normal. Every guy thinks in the right circumstances he could have sex with a female colleague.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-27-2020),Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## Quark

> I want to clarify one thing.  My question was not will all men and women end up in bed with their "friends" but can any male - female relationship not eventually turn to thoughts of the bed room?  Its not an issue of "will they" but do they want to but maybe not act on that desire.
> 
> My contention is that 90% of all men will eventually have images of them bedding their "best female friend" and 90% of all women will have images of old Bill being someone to talk to when they are down, in the living room, over a cup of tea, with a photo of mother on the wall!


Okay I get it now.

My personal opinion is that, except for women with lose virtues, women don't like sex all that much and have sex to get and keep the man and/or have children.

However, over the years I have read science papers from sex institutes (think tanks) that strongly counter my opinion. According to the scientific studies women think about sex and doing it with the man of their choice just as much as any man thinks about doing it with the women of his choice. Young healthy women think about sex just about as much as any young healthy man.

I've worked off an on with children of one sex or another since I was about 15. For some reason women both young and old can talk to me about that dangest things imaginable which includes sex. From these talks and observations over the years my opinion has been greatly modified to the point now I realize normal healthy women want sex as much as any man and think with their little head just as much as any man thinks with his big head. 

So to answer your question, back in the old days most relationships between moral men and moral women were platonic outside of marriage. However, in today's culture any serious relationship between a man or woman in or out of marriage is just as likely to want to bed each other as not. There are plenty of sites out there for affairs such as Ashley Madison for that very purpose and they seem to make money. 

There's a reason why some woman want to keep abortions legal.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-27-2020)

----------


## Quark

> I’ve been rather patient, I’ve let everyone else put a post in to rely to the question.
> 
> “So, this brings up my question, since in many aspects TV mimics the human experience can a man and woman maintain a close relationship without it becoming sexual in nature at some point i.e. can a man and a woman (both straight) be friends without the bedroom ever coming to mind?”
> 
> 
> My answer to this question is no!  Men and women are incompatible, no woman can ever be a true friend to a man, we are opposites in everything. For a man there is always the sex thing, every man thinks of some sort of sexual thought a few times an hour, sexual thoughts for a woman you work with is normal. Every guy thinks in the right circumstances he could have sex with a female colleague.


You may have a point as it seems by and large it's only men who are charged with sexual harassment at work and other venues rarely is the women ever charged.

I should add a P.S to this. It's been my experience that women like to flirt and play with fire but do not ever expect to get burned by that fire.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-27-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

It's an aside, but AshleyMadison is a fraud.

Virtually all the "women" there are bots.  And several times their database has been hacked to release names, CC numbers and such of (male) members.

As to the difference in libido:  I write it off to different basic drivers, which are rooted in instinct. 

Men have a compulsion, are DRIVEN, to sow seed.

Women can enjoy sex - assuming no bad experiences.  That's like anything else.  If you fall off a roof, you won't enjoy heights.  If you got hit by a train at a railroad crossing, you won't like looking at trains.

But they aren't driven to it.  What they are driven to do, is get a male - and have children.  Or go through the motions.  Once the kids are there, there goes the drive and compulsion.

But the whole orientation of personalities are vastly different.  Which is why it's so foolish and reckless to put women in competitive male-oriented jobs, such as business CEOs and political leaders.  Women don't make good men.  They make bitchy, childish men.

Just as men make dangerous, reckless mothers and caregivers.  Why do we spend so much energy and treasure denying realities?

----------

Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

It has been said the one food that is guaranteed to end a woman's sex drive is wedding cake.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Actually, I would posit that it's a child's birthday cake.


It's all done, with that.  Time for the separate bedrooms.

----------


## Jen

> It's an aside, but AshleyMadison is a fraud.
> 
> Virtually all the "women" there are bots.  And several times their database has been hacked to release names, CC numbers and such of (male) members.
> 
> As to the difference in libido:  I write it off to different basic drivers, which are rooted in instinct. 
> 
> Men have a compulsion, are DRIVEN, to sow seed.
> 
> Women can enjoy sex - assuming no bad experiences.  That's like anything else.  If you fall off a roof, you won't enjoy heights.  If you got hit by a train at a railroad crossing, you won't like looking at trains.
> ...


I basically agree with this although there are always exceptions and nuances .  Women do make bitchy, childish men.  I am strong-willed and a little bossy (or was as long as I had to steer my children in the right direction)....  but that's not the same thing as a woman doing a man's job.   And I know a man who stayed home and raised the kids while his wife worked. He did okay.  They (boys) survived, but I thought he was a bit reckless at times.  

Men and women are different.  There is no reason on earth to try to make them be the same.

----------


## potlatch

> 


You and your wife were/are a very attractive couple Greg.  :Smile:

----------

gregonejeep (04-27-2020)

----------


## Jen

> My wife and I met at the hospital where we were both working in year 1989.  We started out for a couple of months conversing with each and became great friends. She was recently divorced and I had been doing the dating scene without the required feelings for my dates, to ever build a relationship at all. 
> 
> As I had chosen to stay single for 13 years after my first new bride has crushed my heart within 18 months of our new and first marriage in 1976, with her infidelity's. As I was one of those goofy divorced and wounded males, than just could not let their distrust of women, go. 
> 
> But in 1989, with our co-workers and her two grown sons simply aghast, my best female friend started dating a male 9 years her junior (cradle robber !) ME.   And some two + years later we married. And the passed almost 29 years of our marriage has had its rocky times, as any will most likely. 
> 
> But what us got us through those times, was that even when were separated a bit many years ago, we both were stricken with the same psychological disorder. That feeling, that one gets when the person they love one day is no longer at their side. 
> 
> The gnawing, empty feeling inside of us that something has been taken out of us and we HAVE to get it back.  That something was my best friend, the love of my life...my wife.  And luckily for me, she felt the same way. And her at soon to be 77 and me turning 68 Friday, its be a fun ride.


What a great story.  I feel the same way when my husband isn't here.....  so I know exactly what you are talking about.  These past few weeks of quarantine have been blissful with him here at home all the time.

----------

gregonejeep (04-27-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> I had a couple of young people tell me ( one was a male and one was a female) when I was just a young pup myself that love comes with time but it's infatuation and lust in the beginning. When the infatuation and lust wears off then people look at each other and say to themselves what did I ever see in that person.


That's why it's best to 'know' someone for a long time before getting married. My husband and I knew each other from elementary school on.... and we dated for 2 1/2 years before we married. We also both came from the same social family background. You have to be 'friends' first, and I knew he loved me because we didn't have sex until we married.

----------

Jim Scott (04-27-2020),Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Oh, I think they know.
> 
> It all goes, from the backseat of an old jalopy, to separate beds and bedrooms.  In only 40 years or so.


There's different explanations for that other than loss of love so let's think it out - 40 years of marriage plus you were probable at least 20yrs old to begin with - brings you to 60 or more years of age. By 60yrs you are bound to have some aches and pains, or maybe you like the room icy cold and your mate likes it warmer. Maybe you toss and turn and wake up your partner over and over. And SNORING loudly is a biggie! Lol

Going to another bed to get some sleep doesn't mean you don't love someone or that you never have 'relations' anymore!

----------

Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## Quark

> That's why it's best to 'know' someone for a long time before getting married. My husband and I knew each other from elementary school on...…. and we dated for 2 1/2 years before we married. We also both came from the same social family background. You have to be 'friends' first, and I knew he loved me because we didn't have sex until we married.


Yup. My wife and I lived together for nine years before we got married. We started going together in January and three months later bought a mobile home together. The apartment my wife was renting was owned by a woman who lived down stairs and who had a son was a priest did not like the idea of me staying over sometimes and little sex was going on as we were living in sin and damned  to Hell. The landlady told my wife to get and take----with her. Neither of us were interested in a wedding nor in wedding vows. So when we moved to Montana and saw all the options open to us for marriage, over time we opted for "Declaration of Marriage". We declared we were married, recorded with the Clerk of the Court, paid the minor fee, and pressto we were married. All we had to swear to was that to the best of our knowledge the information was true and accurate and that we weren't committing perjury.

----------

potlatch (04-27-2020)

----------


## Quark

> There's different explanations for that other than loss of love so let's think it out - 40 years of marriage plus you were probable at least 20yrs old to begin with - brings you to 60 or more years of age. By 60yrs you are bound to have some aches and pains, or maybe you like the room icy cold and your mate likes it warmer. Maybe you toss and turn and wake up your partner over and over. And SNORING loudly is a biggie! Lol
> 
> Going to another bed to get some sleep doesn't mean you don't love someone or that you never have 'relations' anymore!


Yup you have that right.With my bad back I was all over the bed which made sleeping for my wife difficult especially when she had the only job. Now I have a bed that the head elevates which make sleeping for me easier but drives my wife nuts ( a short trip after 40+ years with me) and she can't sleep. And then there are the medicinal drugs the my has to take plus her snoring and well sleeping in separate beds and rooms is the only answer. When we travel now we even have to have separate hotel/motel rooms because of health reasons.

----------

potlatch (04-27-2020)

----------


## Quark

One thing I should have mentioned earlier is that I read in a Dear Abby column this quote: " Men sell love for sex and woman sell sex for love." I think this really shows the major difference between men and women. This is why I think prostitution should be legal. This would solve a lot of problems between the sexes.

----------

potlatch (04-27-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

Call me old fashioned....when you fall in love with a woman intellectually and emotionally.....sex is just the icing on the cake.....and when the fires of passion die out true love is still there.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-27-2020),potlatch (04-27-2020),Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> @Jen drums. I highly doubt it. I played with an adult dance ban in high school at a dance hall and did side gigs with the ban for weddings and such. That was quite and education for a young teenage boy especially doing weddings. When I turned 18 and the draft was upon me I was offered and opportunity to try out for a National Guard Army band and I took the opportunity passed the audition and was in the Army now. I was also a drummer for an Army National Guard bicentennial drill team. We operated mostly in the New England and New York area. That was the extent of my professional music career.


The guy that does drums for me was drafted...and...ended up in the US Army Rock 'n Roll Band.

----------

Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Ive been rather patient, Ive let everyone else put a post in to rely to the question.
> 
> So, this brings up my question, since in many aspects TV mimics the human experience can a man and woman maintain a close relationship without it becoming sexual in nature at some point i.e. can a man and a woman (both straight) be friends without the bedroom ever coming to mind?
> 
> 
> My answer to this question is no!  Men and women are incompatible, no woman can ever be a true friend to a man, we are opposites in everything. For a man there is always the sex thing, every man thinks of some sort of sexual thought a few times an hour, sexual thoughts for a woman you work with is normal. Every guy thinks in the right circumstances he could have sex with a female colleague.


I disagree. My own life...I have female friends...some real beauties, too. Nope, we never got it on...which is why we are still friends. In all of these friendships...we already had "significant others" and weren't cheaters, so...........

----------

East of the Beast (04-27-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Okay I get it now.
> 
> My personal opinion is that, except for women with lose virtues, women don't like sex all that much and have sex to get and keep the man and/or have children.
> 
> However, over the years I have read science papers from sex institutes (think tanks) that strongly counter my opinion. According to the scientific studies women think about sex and doing it with the man of their choice just as much as any man thinks about doing it with the women of his choice. Young healthy women think about sex just about as much as any young healthy man.
> 
> I've worked off an on with children of one sex or another since I was about 15. For some reason women both young and old can talk to me about that dangest things imaginable which includes sex. From these talks and observations over the years my opinion has been greatly modified to the point now I realize normal healthy women want sex as much as any man and think with their little head just as much as any man thinks with his big head. 
> 
> So to answer your question, back in the old days most relationships between moral men and moral women were platonic outside of marriage. However, in today's culture any serious relationship between a man or woman in or out of marriage is just as likely to want to bed each other as not. There are plenty of sites out there for affairs such as Ashley Madison for that very purpose and they seem to make money. 
> ...


I married a gal that had her whole life revolved around being a sex object. A model...very sexy. Unfortunately, that's how she valued, herself. If she didn't have men waiting on a queue...she felt out of place. It didn't do the marriage any good. Just this past week I was given some insight as to what my own life was enduring. Her boyfriend is away...and they can't get together because of this pandemic thing. She made it a point to show me and the kids how she's got such a great guy...how financially successful he is. Well...she's cheating on him. It was a good look at what was going on for my own years with her. My youngest kid said, "she's toxic".

----------

East of the Beast (04-27-2020),gregonejeep (04-28-2020),Jen (04-27-2020),Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You may have a point as it seems by and large it's only men who are charged with sexual harassment at work and other venues rarely is the women ever charged.
> 
> I should add a P.S to this. It's been my experience that women like to flirt and play with fire but do _not ever expect to get burned_ by that fire.


Not the gold digging pros! They win, every time. The family courts are on side with them, society is on side with them...I've seen it, first hand, in spades.

----------

Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## Quark

You are certainly right about the gold diggers but I was not talking about the gold diggers but normal women. I've seen many a woman lead a man on with flirting but saying no-no when things start to get carried away. I think that's why my wife and I got on so well in such a short time we don't play games and quite frankly don't know how and we say what mean and mean what we say.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-27-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Yup you have that right.With my bad back I was all over the bed which made sleeping for my wife difficult especially when she had the only job. Now I have a bed that the head elevates which make sleeping for me easier but drives my wife nuts ( a short trip after 40+ years with me) and she can't sleep. And then there are the medicinal drugs the my has to take plus her snoring and well sleeping in separate beds and rooms is the only answer. When we travel now we even have to have separate hotel/motel rooms because of health reasons.


Yeah, these things happen over time. When we're young we can sleep anywhere with no problem, but time changes that. My husband likes to go to sleep with the TV on and I like to have a light on so I can read my books. He also snores loudly and years ago I used ear plugs, lol. Now I don't need them with my bad hearing.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-27-2020),Quark (04-27-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You are certainly right about the gold diggers but I was not talking about the gold diggers but normal women. I've seen many a woman lead a man on with flirting but saying no-no when things start to get carried away. I think that's why my wife and I got on so well in such a short time we don't play games and quite frankly don't know how and we say what mean and mean what we say.


You have been blessed. She has she. Honestly...it's rare to see and my hat's off to ya!

As far as the "professional" gold diggers...they are good at what they do. Most guys want to screw but get screwed. They're out there.  :Dontknow:

----------

potlatch (04-27-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Yeah, these things happen over time. When we're young we can sleep anywhere with no problem, but time changes that. My husband likes to go to sleep with the TV on and I like to have a light on so I can read my books. He also snores loudly and years ago I used ear plugs, lol. Now I don't need them with my bad hearing.


We're falling apart, basically.  :Wtf20:

----------

potlatch (04-27-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> One thing I should have mentioned earlier is that I read in a Dear Abby column this quote: " Men sell love for sex and woman sell sex for love." I think this really shows the major difference between men and women. This is why I think prostitution should be legal. This would solve a lot of problems between the sexes.


LOLOL, Quark you are disillusioning me by quoting comments from Dear Abby.    :Smiley20:   There may be men and women who do what you quoted but men don't hang around one woman for years pretending to love her just for sex. He'd say 'to hell with that', lol.  

There are all kinds of people, we're lucky if we find a good one to spend our life with...…….

----------

Northern Rivers (04-27-2020),Physics Hunter (04-27-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> We're falling apart, basically.


It happens slowly and just creeps up on us one thing at a time - I'm watching a movie - Predator - as I'm writing, lol, hard to keep my train of thought. When we're young we feel invincible and then we learn...…..  :Tongue20:

----------


## potlatch

> Call me old fashioned....when you fall in love with a woman intellectually and emotionally.....sex is just the icing on the cake.....and when the fires of passion die out true love is still there.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

East of the Beast (04-27-2020),Northern Rivers (04-27-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> It happens slowly and just creeps up on us one thing at a time - I'm watching a movie - Predator - as I'm writing, lol, hard to keep my train of thought. When we're young we feel invincible and then we learn...…..


The infirmities of old age settle on us slowly...but...add up, don't they? Diet and exercise sure help...getting introspective medical checks, too...and...mostly...red wine helps.

----------

potlatch (04-27-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I disagree. My own life...I have female friends...some real beauties, too. Nope, we never got it on...which is why we are still friends. In all of these friendships...we already had "significant others" and weren't cheaters, so...........


I think that is the only way friends of opposite sex can maintain friendships through the years......  never do_ it_.  That is probably the reason I am on good terms with my exes.  We don't talk to each other.......but the last time we did, everything was good.  And sex was never a part of the equation.  My ex husband is quite another thing.......  things will never be good there. I don't know if he is dead or alive. Don't need to know.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-27-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> The infirmities of old age settle on us slowly...but...add up, don't they? Diet and exercise sure help...getting introspective medical checks, too...and...mostly...red wine helps.


Actually I've been very lucky, long time smoking has been my only problem. But then just this past 6 months I started having one kind of virus after another and believe that stress brought all that on me. I've never been on any kind of medications, no arthritis, just nothing at all if only I had never smoked.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I think that is _the only way friends of opposite sex can maintain friendships through the years......  never do it._  That is probably the reason I am on good terms with my exes.  We don't talk to each other.......but the last time we did, everything was good.  And sex was never a part of the equation.  My ex husband is quite another thing.......  things will never be good there. I don't know if he is dead or alive. Don't need to know.


 That...^^^^^^

----------


## Jen

> That...^^^^^^


Also.  Don't ask/ don't tell.......... about who has "thought about it".

----------


## Physics Hunter

[QUOTE=HawkTheSlayer;2449563]


> I heard you used to open it up at the bar on DS9 with this one.


That entire album is incredible.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Actually I've been very lucky, long time smoking has been my only problem. But then just this past 6 months I started having one kind of virus after another and believe that stress brought all that on me. I've never been on any kind of medications, no arthritis, just nothing at all if only I had never smoked.


https://www.bbc.com/news/health-51279355

----------

potlatch (04-28-2020)

----------

